# Bow for my daughter?



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

So my daughter wants to bowhunt with me, and she doesn't want to use a crossbow. I bought a used Darton for $80 (left hand which she wanted) which goes down to 45 lbs, but she can't draw it!! She is college age, but pretty small, and I'm thinking I need to find a used bow that goes down to 40 or 35 lbs.

Any suggestions? How low in lbs can I go and still have her shooting reasonably effectively on deer at 15 - 20 yards?

I was soooo excited she wanted to bow hunt, but never thought she wouldn't be strong enough to draw 45lbs...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

She may be strong enough but if the draw length is too much she is basically drawing a recurve. Measure her wingspan middle finger to middle finger then subtract 15 and divide by 2 this should be w/in an inch of her DL so it can give you a better idea of what to look for. Look for a used Diamond Razor or Razor Edge they are out there, being a lefty myself it can be hard to find good used equipment.

As far as poundage goes if she can get to 35 and you use cut on contact heads she should be good to 15yards or so broadside, just have to be more selective. Pay close attention to arrow flight as you want the best flying arrows you can to maximize KE.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Actually worry more about the KE developed then the poundage she is pulling. Here is what is recommended. 

Skinner

*KE*​ *Hunting Usage*​ *< 25 ft. lbs.*​ *Small Game*
*25-41 ft. lbs.*​ *Medium Game (deer, antelope, etc.)*
*42-65 ft. lbs.*​ *Large Game (elk, black bear, wild boar, etc.)*
*> 65 ft. lbs.*​ *Toughest Game (Cape Buffalo, Grizzly, etc.)*


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

If you can get her set up with a bow and shooting 40 pounds, 15 - 20 yard shots would not be an issue. For 35 pounds, I would limit shooting distance to 10 - 15 yards. 
There are all kinds of bows out there that are being made for youth and women shooters. Darton makes a nice bow, and so does Matthews. $ for $ one of the best is still the Brownig Micro-Midas. My 17 year old daughter has been shooting this bow since she was 12, and it still fits her perfectly. I also purchased a Micro-Eclipse for one of my sons. GREAT bow! 
In any case, as suggested - if you make sure the bow is set to her draw length, she can comfortably draw and hold, and the bow is tuned for the best arrow flight possible you will have no trouble at all. Even if she starts out at 30 pounds, if she practices enough she should get to 40 pounds by next year. 
<----<<<


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

All of the bows mentioned so far are good ones. My wife just picked up a Mission Menace a month or so ago and it is the nicest bow I have ever shot! It is incredibly versatile, 19-30 inch draw lenghts, with adjustable poundage from I believe 19-52lbs. If I didn't have my Diamond, I would shoot this bow myself, even if it's a youth/girls bow. It's also got a reasonable price tag for a bare bow. 
Good luck, I hope my daughter one day wants to shoot too!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

My girlfriend just started shooting recently, were both in college and she has been shooting since December and still has trouble going any higher than low 40s for poundage, so no worries it not JUST your daughter...the difference mostly is that women just don't gain the muscle strength that men do by nature, so really after she shoots for a little bit, gets her form down and really starts working those upper back, bicep, tricep, and shoulder muscles she'll be able to raise her draw weight.

I have lived close to IN for all of my life and living so close I've gotten to learn some of their DNR's rules, one of them is that bows have to be a minimum of 35 lbs, therefore I go by that when deciding how much poundage a bow should have. Cut on contact broadheads are a must for this low of poundage of bows as well as arrow flight...ie...PAPER TUNE PAPER TUNE PAPER TUNE - this will give you the optimum arrow flight you need.

As far as bows goes....one that really stands out that is quite inexpensive is the Mission Menace

http://missionarchery.com/Menace-bow.asp

this bow is meant for a beginning hunter, draw length goes from 17"-30" and the draw weight goes from 16-52 lbs...not to mention being a young college girl you can also have it made in colors other than camo (flat black, pink, green, blue, red...check the website)..this bow is also VERY light and inexpensive! 2.95 lbs bare bow...and the cost is only 269.99 MSRP

hope this info helps ya out! good shooting to ya sir!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Look at either a mission menace or diamond razoredge - can be adjusted from 30-60# and draw lengths to fit her, and as she gets used to shooting a bow you can increase from 30 to whatever she ends up at....


----------

